
DOJ Aims to Seize 280 Cryptocurrency Accounts Used by Hackers - LinuxBender
https://threatpost.com/doj-aims-to-seize-280-cryptocurrency-accounts-used-by-hackers/158757/
======
gruez
So according to document[1], the "accounts" they want to seize are
cryptocurrency addresses? How is that supposed to work? Are they expecting the
cryptocurrency developers to hard fork the network so ownership can be
transferred to the DOJ? Are they expecting exchanges to blacklist those
addresses? What's preventing the original owners from laundering them again to
get past that?

[1] [https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-
release/file/1310421/downl...](https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-
release/file/1310421/download#page=24)

~~~
NotSammyHagar
The entire design of bitcoin seems designed to thwart this. Maybe the goal is
make this wallet address poisoned so that no one will be willing to move the
bitcoin anywhere. Then you can't exchange it or shuffle it, because everyone
will be afraid the us govt will come after them. The money is marooned.

